# Raising Minis



## Bunker Hill Babies (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello,
We have 3 Nubians & 4 Nigerian Dwarf. Can I keep minis in w them or would they be in danger?
Mine are all pets, but they’re kept in a fenced pasture along w their shelter. 
I would love a couple of minis. What can anyone tell me about keeping them as pets?
Thanks!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Bunker Hill Babies said:


> Hello,
> We have 3 Nubians & 4 Nigerian Dwarf. Can I keep minis in w them or would they be in danger?
> Mine are all pets, but they're kept in a fenced pasture along w their shelter.
> I would love a couple of minis. What can anyone tell me about keeping them as pets?
> Thanks!


You can absolutely keep minis in with those. The minis are in between the two sizes. I have a fb nubian, her 2 f1 mini kids, 2 mini does and a nigi wether together.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm confused. Nigerians are considered a mini breed. So what kind of minis are you talking about? Since the Nubians already live with smaller goats, I can't see there being a problem.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have standard goats, nigerian goats and I have mini goat of standard breed..like mini saanen and mini lamancha. All live together in harmony


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used to have Alpines, Nubians, Oberhasli, Boer, mini Oberhasli and Nigerian Dwarfs all living together. The herd queen was an older Nigerian Dwarf doe! She ruled with an iron hoof.


----------

